# Sorry Wobbles



## Stevie Ramone

Sorry Wobbles - didn't read the rules before I tried to post the link to my forum, Lads To Dads.

I only set it up because there's hardly anything on here for Dads :cry:

Would you consider expanding the Dads section so we have a better place to chat?

Also, I don't understand why there is a minimum post requirement before I can access the Men Only section - especially as I've seen some men be told that they shouldn't be on this site by some women on here.

After all, this site is called 'Baby & Bump', not 'Baby & Bump FOR WOMEN ONLY'.

I note from your status that you are feeling Crappy - so am I now.


----------



## lozzy21

Stevie Ramone said:


> Also, I don't understand why there is a minimum post requirement before I can access the Men Only section - *especially as I've seen some men be told that they shouldn't be on this site by some women on here*.
> 
> After all, this site is called 'Baby & Bump', not 'Baby & Bump FOR WOMEN ONLY'.
> 
> I note from your status that you are feeling Crappy - so am I now.

Sorry but where have you see this? I disagree and feel we are more than welcoming to men on here, After all Wobbles OH is admin and is allways on here. Most of us think more men should take more of an intrest in baby related matters.


----------



## Stevie Ramone

lozzy21 said:


> Stevie Ramone said:
> 
> 
> Also, I don't understand why there is a minimum post requirement before I can access the Men Only section - *especially as I've seen some men be told that they shouldn't be on this site by some women on here*.
> 
> After all, this site is called 'Baby & Bump', not 'Baby & Bump FOR WOMEN ONLY'.
> 
> I note from your status that you are feeling Crappy - so am I now.
> 
> Sorry but where have you see this? *I disagree *and feel we are more than welcoming to men on here, After all Wobbles OH is admin and is allways on here. Most of us think more men should take more of an intrest in baby related matters.Click to expand...

You may well disagree but that doesn't mean it isn't true.

I don't want to involve other people by name, because that isn't fair, but it certainly exist - maybe you'd care to do some research and then let me know if you still disagree.


----------



## Missy.

lozzy21 said:


> Stevie Ramone said:
> 
> 
> Also, I don't understand why there is a minimum post requirement before I can access the Men Only section - *especially as I've seen some men be told that they shouldn't be on this site by some women on here*.
> 
> After all, this site is called 'Baby & Bump', not 'Baby & Bump FOR WOMEN ONLY'.
> 
> I note from your status that you are feeling Crappy - so am I now.
> 
> Sorry but where have you see this? I disagree and feel we are more than welcoming to men on here, After all Wobbles OH is admin and is allways on here. Most of us think more men should take more of an intrest in baby related matters.Click to expand...

Totally agree. Would love to see more men around the boards it's nice to see the males point of view on things.


----------



## Wobbles

Stevie Ramone said:


> Sorry Wobbles - didn't read the rules before I tried to post the link to my forum, Lads To Dads.
> 
> I only set it up because there's hardly anything on here for Dads :cry:
> 
> Would you consider expanding the Dads section so we have a better place to chat?
> 
> Also, I don't understand why there is a minimum post requirement before I can access the Men Only section - especially as I've seen some men be told that they shouldn't be on this site by some women on here.
> 
> After all, this site is called 'Baby & Bump', not 'Baby & Bump FOR WOMEN ONLY'.
> 
> *I note from your status that you are feeling Crappy - so am I now.*

Wow a quilt trip attempt for pointing out the rules to you! You broke them ...I pointed it out that it was not ok to ignore the rules or the spam filter. You failed to post a URL twice advertising yor own site then blatantly ignored it and post the 'name' to get around it.

Think you'll find a couple of blokes on here ...many? No from experience men don't like the chatty forums but in the last couple of days I have seen two ... 'Dave' & 'Pricey'. If you had of contacted one of us I'm sure we'd have bent the post count afterall its mainly to keep the nosey girls out ;) & the womens section you may have noticed requires a HIGHER post count! You can use every other section of this forum like everyone else.

Please show me where you have seen someone say men are not welcome. Don't throw around an accusation if your not prepared to point it out. This forum is ran by a female & male admin why would you think we as a forum are against males joining?


----------



## lozzy21

As Wobbles has said please point it out. I have only been on here for the last 6 months and read all over the forum and have only seen men praised for posting on here.


----------



## Pyrrhic

wow, talk about blunt. I have been on here awhile, and never once seen a Dad not welcomed. In fact, I know Dads who have been on here a long time. 

You seem to have only three posts, and posted twice to post the url of your own forum. So how long have you been here to make a judgement on how this forum works, and how welcoming we are? Also, surely by posting your url twice in as many posts you are only proving that you're here to advertise rather than be a genuine member.

If you are actually genuine, then welcome to BnB. We don't bite, unless someone bites first ;)


----------



## sarah1989

I got my DH to join, and he finds it quite helpful. Even though he doesnt always post and just reads, he says all the information is very helpful. I am so glad men come into BnB, as it gives different perspectives!


----------



## T'elle

WOw i have been on here coming upto my 8th month i think and have NEVER seen anyone mention or hint that men aren't welcome, infact i think if more of 'our' men took interest on here it would help with TTC alot, as this is a very helpful and informative site. I have learnt SO much on here in the last few months and its encouraged me to do alot of things i wouldn't normally think of. I always talk about Bnb to my husband, and many other halfs may think of bnb as making us all chat happy and addicted to it lol.

when infact its because its a very friendly forum and us women dont feel alone in what we are going through, my husband has understood our TTC alot more because of bnb although he doesnt use it much he is always looking over my shoulder and very sweetly asks how everyone is doing on bnb esp those i speak to regularly where he knows of them where i chat away to him in bed telling him what iv done today on bnb. 

Maybe if you have evidence backing up where it makes you feel unwelcome or it has been pointed out that men are not welcome maybe you should Pm an admin so they can get onto that, but im in doubt anyone on here wouldn't want men welcome. Sorry you feel that way. But me saying this site is well maintained is an understatement the admin do a fantastic job at running bnb so i doubt they would miss something like that.

Gd luck and welcome to bnb :)


----------



## Pricey

> 'Dave' & 'Pricey'

Here I am. I really enjoy it here, it's new to me, but I'm very interested in being a part of it. And it makes a nice change from my own forum 

Now, praise me!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Pricey :hi: 

Stevie - men are more than welcome here & I think its a pity more men dont get involved TBH x


----------



## alice&bump

erm, wtf?! i have never ever come across any man being made unwelcome on here in over a year of being a member! i seriously doont know how you can make 2 posts, both advertising your own site, then say that men are unwelcome on here?! you're obv either making it up, or have already been in contact with some people on here. we're a friendly bunch on here, and have the upmost respect for admin, they do a fab job. and as for trying to guilt trip them - pft!


----------



## reallytinyamy

alice&bump said:


> erm, wtf?! i have never ever come across any man being made unwelcome on here in over a year of being a member! i seriously doont know how you can make 2 posts, both advertising your own site, then say that men are unwelcome on here?! you're obv either making it up, or have already been in contact with some people on here. we're a friendly bunch on here, and have the upmost respect for admin, they do a fab job. and as for trying to guilt trip them - pft!

Ditto, except I have been here nearly 2 years.

I've never come accross a man being unwelcome because he was a man. What a load of rubbish!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Pricey said:


> 'Dave' & 'Pricey'
> 
> Here I am. I really enjoy it here, it's new to me, but I'm very interested in being a part of it. And it makes a nice change from my own forum
> 
> Now, praise me!Click to expand...

and I enjoy your posts. Especially xbox ones ;)


----------



## AppleBlossom

Like the others have said I've been here over a year and have never seen any men been told they are not welcome! I like the fact that some men are willing to get involved on here


----------



## Mervs Mum

Bring on the men I say......could use some eye candy round here....got a pic Pricey??? :winkwink:


----------



## polo_princess

Mervs Mum said:


> Bring on the men I say......could use some eye candy round here....got a pic Pricey??? :winkwink:

:rofl: trust you Lisa!!

I dont think you should all jump on him for saying that unless you read every single post on this forum, there have been the odd one or two funny posts towards men and it has been dealt with by admin as its policy that both men and women are more than welcome here

Anyway ... welcome aboard the nuthouse guys :hi:


----------



## emie

:hi: and welcome to B&B...


----------



## alice&bump

lisa i just choked on my noodles!!


----------



## Pricey

Haha umm, yes, it's on my Profile. :o


----------



## polo_princess

Lisa's pulled herself a toyboy :rofl:


----------



## princess_bump

^:rofl: at lisa!

its always good to see dad's around on bnb :hi: hi!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Pricey said:


> Haha umm, yes, it's on my Profile. :o

Hubba hubba Pricey!! Looking good......:winkwink: I like 'em young.....eager to please and plenty of stamina......:D


----------



## AppleBlossom

Omg :rofl:


----------



## Suz

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Tezzy

:shock: omg lisa!!


:rofl:


----------



## Mervs Mum

And they learn quick too girls....:D (I think I need to take this in the GS really.....:blush: )


----------



## ~KACI~

Lisa:shock:

Not that i disagree tho :rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Pricey said:


> Haha umm, yes, it's on my Profile. :o

OK girls, how many looked? :rofl:


----------



## princess_bump

:rofl: off to nosey now :rofl:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Erm ......I looked and I LIKED!! :D


----------



## princess_bump

me :blush: 

look at this - last 10 views on priceys profile :rofl:

bexy_22+ Mervs Mum Nikkinoonoo+ princess_bump rafwife+ Suz Tabs toriaaaaTRASH+ webville ~KACI~+


----------



## ~KACI~

rafwife said:


> Pricey said:
> 
> 
> Haha umm, yes, it's on my Profile. :o
> 
> OK girls, how many looked? :rofl:Click to expand...

Me and i had a nosy at the last 10 visitors :rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

princess_bump said:


> me :blush:
> 
> look at this - last 10 views on priceys profile :rofl:
> 
> bexy_22+ Mervs Mum Nikkinoonoo+ princess_bump rafwife+ Suz Tabs toriaaaaTRASH+ webville ~KACI~+

LOL does not surprise me at all girls :rofl:


----------



## AppleBlossom

princess_bump said:


> me :blush:
> 
> look at this - last 10 views on priceys profile :rofl:
> 
> bexy_22+ Mervs Mum Nikkinoonoo+ princess_bump rafwife+ Suz Tabs toriaaaaTRASH+ webville ~KACI~+

Lol I can't help it, I'm VERY single... do you know how long it's been since I've had any? *rocks backwards and forwards*


----------



## Mervs Mum

I'm surprised my name wasn't on there a couple of times.....:lol:....I went back for seconds....


----------



## Pyrrhic

bexy_22 said:


> princess_bump said:
> 
> 
> me :blush:
> 
> look at this - last 10 views on priceys profile :rofl:
> 
> bexy_22+ Mervs Mum Nikkinoonoo+ princess_bump rafwife+ Suz Tabs toriaaaaTRASH+ webville ~KACI~+
> 
> Lol I can't help it, I'm VERY single... do you know how long it's been since I've had any? *rocks backwards and forwards*Click to expand...

about as long as me :rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Mervs Mum said:


> I'm surprised my name wasn't on there a couple of times.....:lol:....I went back for seconds....

You wouldn't be the only one :blush:


----------



## Mervs Mum

*sighs* I remember when I could pull a bloke ten years younger than me.....


----------



## Pyrrhic

Bet you still could you minx ;)


----------



## princess_bump

bexy_22 said:


> princess_bump said:
> 
> 
> me :blush:
> 
> look at this - last 10 views on priceys profile :rofl:
> 
> bexy_22+ Mervs Mum Nikkinoonoo+ princess_bump rafwife+ Suz Tabs toriaaaaTRASH+ webville ~KACI~+
> 
> Lol I can't help it, I'm VERY single... do you know how long it's been since I've had any? *rocks backwards and forwards*Click to expand...

:rofl: and at lisa going back for seconds!! :rofl: much too young for me :rofl:


----------



## AppleBlossom

rafwife said:


> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princess_bump said:
> 
> 
> me :blush:
> 
> look at this - last 10 views on priceys profile :rofl:
> 
> bexy_22+ Mervs Mum Nikkinoonoo+ princess_bump rafwife+ Suz Tabs toriaaaaTRASH+ webville ~KACI~+
> 
> Lol I can't help it, I'm VERY single... do you know how long it's been since I've had any? *rocks backwards and forwards*Click to expand...
> 
> about as long as me :rofl:Click to expand...

Now I KNOW I win there. *Since begining of Jan* :p Dunno why I'm bragging...


----------



## Mervs Mum

Could this be the longest thread ever in the 'Intro' section??? :lol:


----------



## leedsforever

^^ i think it is lisa:rofl:


----------



## Mervs Mum

bexy_22 said:


> Now I KNOW I win there. *Since begining of Jan* :p Dunno why I'm bragging...


But Bexy just think, when the rain finally comes after the drought my god it feels good to get soaked.......:D


----------



## Pyrrhic

Mervs Mum said:


> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> Now I KNOW I win there. *Since begining of Jan* :p Dunno why I'm bragging...
> 
> 
> But Bexy just think, when the rain finally comes after the drought my god it feels good to *get soaked*.......:DClick to expand...

probably literally :rofl:

I have such a gutter mouth :sick:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Mervs Mum said:


> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> Now I KNOW I win there. *Since begining of Jan* :p Dunno why I'm bragging...
> 
> 
> But Bexy just think, when the rain finally comes after the drought my god it feels good to get soaked.......:DClick to expand...

Omfg that's the most disgusting yet genius thing I've heard all week!


----------



## leedsforever

Mervs Mum said:


> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> Now I KNOW I win there. *Since begining of Jan* :p Dunno why I'm bragging...
> 
> 
> But Bexy just think, when the rain finally comes after the drought my god it feels good to get soaked.......:DClick to expand...

oh my god ... Lisa!!! :shock:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mervs Mum

You just know you'll be drenched girl ;)

I think my longest 'dry' spell was about 2 years.....then they were like bloody buses....:dohh:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Mervs Mum said:


> You just know you'll be drenched girl ;)
> 
> I think my longest 'dry' spell was about 2 years.....then they were like bloody buses....:dohh:

:shock: Lmao!!!

They better hurry up, I don't take kindly to waiting around!


----------



## charliebear

:rofl::rofl: OMG girls!!

I looked too :blush:

:hi: and welcome to all of the men.


----------



## Pyrrhic

so many people viewing this thread too :rofl:


----------



## Mervs Mum

As long as you dont start chancing your arm around _actual _bus stops.....


----------



## ~KACI~

:rofl: 
I just went back to look at what the longest thread was and found a faker thread that thought she was due on 31st feb!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AppleBlossom

~KACI~ said:


> :rofl:
> I just went back to look at what the longest thread was and found a faker thread that thought she was due on 31st feb!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

How did you find that?


----------



## Mervs Mum

That's the next date that Bexy is getting leg over and chips for tea....:muaha:

:winkwink:


----------



## Pyrrhic

go to the forum, and click on the 'replies' link and it will sort the threads in here by number of replies :)


----------



## ~KACI~

In intro section click on the heading replies an it brings up the threads in post counts:)


----------



## Pricey

Aww ladies, I'm flattered. :blush:

Hope I didn't scare too many away. :o


----------



## AppleBlossom

Lol I think you got Lisa hot under the collar to be honest Pricey, I wouldn't let your better half know :rofl:


----------



## sparkswillfly

Mervs Mum said:


> Pricey said:
> 
> 
> Haha umm, yes, it's on my Profile. :o
> 
> Hubba hubba Pricey!! Looking good......:winkwink: I like 'em young.....eager to please and plenty of stamina......:DClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: dont scare him off!


----------



## sparkswillfly

bexy_22 said:


> Mervs Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> Now I KNOW I win there. *Since begining of Jan* :p Dunno why I'm bragging...
> 
> 
> But Bexy just think, when the rain finally comes after the drought my god it feels good to get soaked.......:DClick to expand...
> 
> Omfg that's the most disgusting yet genius thing I've heard all week!Click to expand...

:rofl: Brilliant


----------



## xJG30

:rofl: @ some of the comments


----------



## tasha41

:rofl: You all are too much!! 

I definitely think we need some more meat on this forum though.

OH would never join though - I think I like it better that way actuallly!

Start recruiting em ladies :)


----------



## Suz

princess_bump said:


> me :blush:
> 
> look at this - last 10 views on priceys profile :rofl:
> 
> bexy_22+ Mervs Mum Nikkinoonoo+ princess_bump rafwife+ Suz Tabs toriaaaaTRASH+ webville ~KACI~+

 
:rofl: Guilty!!!


----------



## Suz

Either we will scare the men away or encourage more with this thread :rofl:


----------



## Parkep

hahah :rofl: you ladies are so funny!!!
Surprised poor Pricey isnt running for the hills!!! ..... 
Yes my name is on the list of visted :blush: ...Sorry Pricey lol


----------



## Suz

I think we need more pictures :lol:


----------



## Parkep

Hahaha Suz i thought we were wanting more men to join not chase them away?? :rofl:


----------



## Suz

:rofl: OOps....


----------



## Parkep

:rofl: hahaha o boy...


----------



## jacky24

To young for me though....:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Welcome to BNB... You will enjoy the girls advice alot....


----------



## hypnorm

i have been with the forum for about 3 yrs now and never seen any blokes made unwelcome. Stick to the rules and everyone is happy.

My OH is a member but does have the time to get on here very often.


----------



## alice&bump

well...thats what you get for joining a bunch of hormonal women :lol: i have to say tho, to all the ladies that said pricey's too young...still older than me :muaha: but too young for me too...i like them a bit grey!


----------



## ames_x

:rofl::rofl: This thread and its comments :blush:

Pricey lives like a 20 minute drive from me, jealous girls :smug:


----------



## Pricey

Ooo, well hello ames ;)


----------



## bunnyg82

:wave: I just wanted to say, i know i've only been around for 3 months but I definitely have never seen anything negative about having men on here. I for one would love it if my hubby joined when I got pregnant. Decosta for instance is another dad (to be) here and I really enjoyed reading his journal. I'd really love to think that my hubby would do something like that (although I don't think he would :( ) but anyway, my point is, the more men the merrier. A forum like this is naturally going to encourage more women than men, but it doesn't mean we don't want the men around... we definitely do :) x


----------



## LeaArr

I think a better question is who *didn't* look :rofl: I agree, we need more eyecandy..erm...men in here.


----------



## Pricey

Is there a Member Pictures Topic?.... Haha ;)


----------



## massacubano

rafwife said:


> Pricey said:
> 
> 
> Haha umm, yes, it's on my Profile. :o
> 
> OK girls, how many looked? :rofl:Click to expand...

:blush:


welcome Pricey!

we love men obviously or we would not all be pregnant or trying so on! :rofl:

I love when SC has his bit in a post, and in 18+ some guys give their perspectives sometimes on my naughty threads :change: 

LOL


----------



## reallytinyamy

I've been away for a day and I feel like I've missed something huge- I'm off to look


OMG thats sounds soooooooooooooooooo wrong!! (not implying anything Pricey!)


----------



## x-amy-x

No wonder there's not many men on this forum!!! They get pounced on :rofl:

Not guilty over here :blush:


----------



## Pricey

Haha! I gotta be honest, anyone would prefer me now than how I looked before! :o

I'd put piccies up, but doesn't seem the right place....is there not a Pic Topic?


----------



## reallytinyamy

there is one in the photo gallery


----------



## CareBear

Theres a show your face thread in the photo gallery!


----------



## x-amy-x

Show your face pricey! 

Good a thread as any. 

Would love to know who the opening poster is though :lol:


----------



## Pricey

Hehe sorry...:blush:

I'll head there now.


----------



## reallytinyamy

how many people have followed him over for a nosey!!


----------



## princess_bump

:rofl: lisa i've litterally spit me water all over the lap top at your comments!! this thread has made me laugh no end! i can't believe any men would be scared away from us :rofl:


----------

